# sponge filter for 30 gallon tank?



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

can i use only a sponge filter on a 30 gallon tank? someone suggested to me that i could use only a sponge filter.

if i can, what size pump and sponge will i need? 

thanks!


----------



## frog111 (Feb 13, 2006)

Absolutely. Is this for a planted tank? Sponges do great for biological filtration, but less so for mechanical. With plants you need less biofiltration but mechanical is helpful. Also, some people use airstones with sponge filters, but this can be controversial for planted tanks


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks.

Yes, it will be for a planted tank. I was talking about getting a canister filter to replace my hob filter. She suggested using just s sponge filter. 

I think I would still rather a canister filter. I was just curious.


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

if you are going to use CO2, then a sponge filter will just gas out the CO2. So a canister or hob or something along those lines are your better bet.
If your tank is heavily planted you and you aren't overstocking, you can even settle with just a powerhead to keep moving the water around and let your plants take care of the biological (maybe even put a sponge on the power head intake).


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks 

i have shrimp and i thought that co2 with shrimp is a no-no? i would like to do co2 but i don't want to kill my shrimp. 

i am not sure what a powerhead is. i think that i have more research to do. :redface: 

i think i would feel more comfortable with a canister filter.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

Shrimp don't mind CO2. We've had Red Cherry Shrimp and Amanos without any trouble. We use an eheim 2217 canister on our 40 gallon tank and it does a fantastic job. Our water is crystal clear and we even have our CO2 hooked into it. I'm considering a sponge filter for my 20 gal grow out tank where I plan to house plants that have not made the cut for our nice tank. I'll be using pressurized co2, so I can just crank it up a bit to compensate for the amount bubbled out by the filter. A powerheards is like a little underwater fan that moves the water around ensuring good flow. This is important to distribute CO2 and prevent algae.

Good luck.


----------

